

The Innovator's Dilemna - NoSQL vs MySQL - lenidot
http://moniker.net/2013/04/06/the-innovators-dilemna-nosql-vs-mysql/

======
nayefc
What are we supposed to do with a bunch of slides? Guess what the talk was?

~~~
lenidot
Do the slides not work for you?

This is the time I've submitted something here so I've no idea what the norms
are. Is slideshare considered bad form?

~~~
nayefc
Actually, submitting the slides is the norm. I just find it odd because when I
actually read slides, and then walk the talk after, I notice that the slides
alone don't cut it. I'd rather listen to the talk instead.

But I guess it depends on the person

~~~
lenidot
FYI, the purpose of this slideshow isn't to deliver practical skills. It's to
link the big ideas in The Innovator's Dilemna to the modern database market
with the intent of illustrating the ongoing relevance of the book.

And maybe to interest a few people enough that they'll go read it.

